# Problems with RO Filter



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Good day eh,

So I'm having some major issues with my RO unit - namely that it's not producing any water at all, no RO or waste water.

What are some likely culprits? What should I look at? Someone else installed this and I've always thought that it wasn't installed properly - should I just tear it down and start over?

Any thoughts are much appreciated.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

We'll start with the obvious, is there water pressure in the pipe that the RO supply line connected? Is the valve that connects the pipe to the RO supply line open?

If there is a pressure guage on the unit it should tell you if you are getting water into the unit. If not, shut off the supply line (at the valve) and disconnect the tube from the RO unit. Slowly open the valve to see if there is actually water coming out.

Keeping the supply line off, next would be opening the canisters to make sure that the wrapper on the filter cartridges have been removed...all the while making sure that the tubing is connected and going from one canister to the next. After the last canister, the line should go into the RO filter housing.

Hopefully the problem lies somewhere withing all that. If it doesn't, you'll have to call someone in to go through it. As it can get convelouted trying to describe all the tubing and various fittings/connections after that.

Pics will help.

HTH


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

yeah, just start at water in for the system and start working though the connections until you find where the water stops.


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

Found the culprit is a was a broken check valve. Now the hunt begins to fine a replacement.

Thanks all.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------

